# Monogram Work



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

My neighbor asked me to make a couple of monogram carvings to hang on doors. The white one is made from 1/4" SINTRA board, and the other is 1/4" birch plywood.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very very nice


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

NICE work.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!
Sid.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work Joe. How did you manage to do it without breaking the thin parts?


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Nice work Joe. How did you manage to do it without breaking the thin parts?


I set the CNC machine to cut 8.5 inches per minute. A little vibration on the curves, but no breakage.

The white monogram is 24" wide, the wood monogram is 22" wide.


----------

